# Baan Mali, Dol Saket



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I went to the Bath Coffee Festival today in search of some new coffees. Anyway I came across Baan Mali, Dol Saket by Romwa who specialise in North Vietnamese coffees. The filtered sample I tried impressed me enough to buy 250g to try at home. At home though I was blown away, this is an amazingly good for Espresso, and surprisingly complex and full bodied for an SO coffee.

I plan to go and get some more tomorrow as I think getting hold of it in the future might be difficult. They have a website address on their packaging http://www.romwacoffee.com/ but the site is apparently under construction. Hopefully I will also get a contact number which if I do I will publish here. If you get the chance I highly recommend you try it.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok I went again today and I found out that the website printed on their label is actually incorrect. The real address is http://romwacoffee.webplus.net/index.html. Apparently the website has only been up and running since Friday.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

By Thai standards the bean prices are rather expensive. Example, I buy peaberry Hill tribe coffee for Thai Baht 160 per 250 g packet.

Lanna also do a nice hill tribe coffee slightly more expensive.

i


----------



## Romwa Coffee (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for your support Liquidmonkey2000. The Bath Coffee Festival was our first event and it was great to meet so many enthusiastic people like yourself. Apologies about the website, if all goes to plan then the web address printed on our bag should be up and running this week.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

@ Marbeaux I'd be surprised if the prices in the UK weren't more expensive than in Thailand. 160 Thai Baht is about £3.26 according to my currency convertor. Bearing in mind this has to be flown over here and that the roasters need to make a little profit to make it worthwhile, then I'd say that the £5.50 Romwa charge is a bargain. You are lucky living in Thailand if all the coffee there is as good as this.

@ Romwa Coffee it was good to see you at the Festival. Thank you for introducing me to my new favourite coffee. On subsequent tastings I have picked up a hint of liquorice which I hadn't noticed to begin with. As I said originally this is remarkably good espresso for a single origin coffee.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

The beans I buy in Thailand are always roasted, quite tasty and cheap as I explained. I have no knowledge of the Thai beans you bought or where they are actually grown. Your price comparison though is pretty accurate.

However I do especially like Lanna Coffee and Hillkof Coffee, the former being marketed mainly in the USA and hence more expensive. But considerably cheaper if bought direct from Lanna.

Enjoy the new taste!


----------

